
Rust vs. C++ – Implementing a Neural Network - signa11
http://nicktasios.nl/posts/rust-vs-c%2B%2B-implementing-a-neural-network.html
======
michaelmrose
>think most people don't need to write safe code all the time.

I don't see how this position could possibly be defensible. Logically you
really need a explicit defensible reason to prefer unsafe code that is only
slightly easier to write and much more likely to require much more difficult
debugging.

